# Fall movie releases



## SeverinR (Aug 28, 2017)

Fall Movie Preview: 65 films coming to theaters this fall | WKEF

Nothing jumps out at me until Dec.

"It" remake in Sept.
"Blade runner 2049" maybe something? Oct.
"Justice league" Nov.
"Deathwish" remake? Can anyone replace Charles? If anyone can maybe Bruce.

The two that caught my eye:
"Star wars: The Last Jedi" Dec.
"Jumanji: Welcome to the jungle" Dec.


IMHO the run of boring sad movies continue.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah, the only one I'm looking forward to is the new Star Wars. Honestly, I think the film industry's going to run itself into the ground if it keeps churning out endless remakes. Something needs to change.


----------



## Devor (Aug 28, 2017)

Nobody else hyped for Thor: Ragnarok, huh?

The kids are looking forward to the Lego Ninjago movie and My Little Pony, but even giving them a lot wiggle room I'm skeptical of movies made from tv shows.

I'm still not sure about Justice League.  That first trailer looked good, but the recent ones have been iffy. And now they're suggesting "The Batman" movie won't even use Affleck or be connected to the DCU?  Gi'me a break, they don't even have confidence in their own universe.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2017)

Tom said:


> Yeah, the only one I'm looking forward to is the new Star Wars. Honestly, I think the film industry's going to run itself into the ground if it keeps churning out endless remakes. Something needs to change.



I'm really excited for Star Wars too. But I too am concerned about the franchise's future...These movies will start sucking eventually.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2017)

Devor said:


> Nobody else hyped for Thor: Ragnarok, huh?
> 
> The kids are looking forward to the Lego Ninjago movie and My Little Pony, but even giving them a lot wiggle room I'm skeptical of movies made from tv shows.
> 
> I'm still not sure about Justice League.  That first trailer looked good, but the recent ones have been iffy. And now they're suggesting "The Batman" movie won't even use Affleck or be connected to the DCU?  Gi'me a break, they don't even have confidence in their own universe.



Me! I'm hyped for Thor: Ragnarok! 

Because of my brothers, I've seen every episode of the Ninjago series multiple times and I can't stand the internal inconsistency of the rules governing the ninjas' powers.  The Lego Movie was great though...especially for a movie that's a 2 hour toy commercial.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2017)

Devor said:


> Nobody else hyped for Thor: Ragnarok, huh?



That's the one other movie I'm excited for this year! As far as the trailers have shown, it seems less dark/serious than the earlier Thor movies and the aesthetic of it is definitely leaning into a more Guardians of the Galaxy angle. I think it's going to be a good one.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 28, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarok could possibly be great. It'll probably be entertaining, at least.

The rumor mill is that Justice League was unwatchable in the Snyder first cut but then Joss Whedon took over. So hopefully Whedon has some magic abilities. Perhaps he does. 

I'm finding that more and more I don't get hyped for movies hitting the theaters—but hitting Netflix, etc., or being released on Blu-ray/digital, that's a different story. So for some of these, it'll be well after the fall before I see them, heh.


----------



## pmmg (Aug 28, 2017)

I watch a lot...and by that I mean, a lot...of movies.

I will likely see all of these, but I must confess, I would be okay if they did not make any more Star Wars movies. I find these are lacking anything I would call special, and are bordering on what I would term CGI boring. I feel the same about Marvel movies.

I actually rather liked Man of Steel, but I'll accept I may be alone in that one. I do think DC rushed into justice league too quickly and a little more patience would have done them better.

I am not aware of any movie I am really looking forward too. I would really like for some new awesome series to start up but as yet, it has not appeared. I do like the John Wick stuff, but I feel that a third movie will put that story into the realm of No f-ing way could he survive that, or no F-ing way would anyone continue to come after this guy.


I think I would like the next Alien movie. I feel I am one of the few that both liked Prometheus and Covenant. Though Covenant not as much.

I could do for another Mad Max movie, one where Mad Max actually matters (and they brought Mel to do it...)

Actually, I will pass on IT. I've done enough Steven King in my life to know I've never liked any of it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2017)

pmmg said:
			
		

> I will likely see all of these, but I must confess, I would be okay if they did not make any more Star Wars movies. I find these are lacking anything I would call special, and are bordering on what I would term CGI boring.



JJ Abrams is placing an emphasis on practical effects (where realistic) in the new movies. If the next two legs of the trilogy and however many standalones they make (god I hope not too many) are anything like Force Awakens, they won't fall short because of overuse of CGI. I was really impressed with how authentic Force Awakens was, and I'm looking forward to seeing how the rest of the trilogy turns out. They definitely take massive cues from the originals in design choices and overall aesthetic.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Star Wars and Thor: Ragnarok mainly, but I'll probably end up seeing Blade Runner too. I watched the original for the first time recently, and I enjoyed it, even if I did think it got a bit silly towards the end. But I'm always up for a good meaty, philosophical text.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Aug 29, 2017)

Because Affleck sucks? I actively avoid anything the man is in.



Devor said:


> Nobody else hyped for Thor: Ragnarok, huh?
> 
> The kids are looking forward to the Lego Ninjago movie and My Little Pony, but even giving them a lot wiggle room I'm skeptical of movies made from tv shows.
> 
> I'm still not sure about Justice League.  That first trailer looked good, but the recent ones have been iffy. And now they're suggesting "The Batman" movie won't even use Affleck or be connected to the DCU?  Gi'me a break, they don't even have confidence in their own universe.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Aug 29, 2017)

Whedon, nope, that instills zero confidence, might even go negative.

Blade Runner makes me more nervous than excited, much like the idea of a redo of Logan's Run would. It could be hideous or phenomenal, but I won't get excited for anything. I've seen way too many movies. These days, I enjoy the Pixar and Disney movies as much as anything else, because my girls love them.

Years ago when doing screenwriter, a screenwriter told me the best writers in the biz do tv. I think that's more true now than then, if you consider Netflix and such. And most of it still doesn't interest me. I'm an old fuddy duddy.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 29, 2017)

_Blade Runner 2049_ is about the only film that interests me. It looks great in the Trailers and I liked _Maelstrom_ and _Arrival_ when I saw them. Lets all the taste isn't on the menu...
As a rule I won't go to see any films in the Multiplexs now. British Cinemas usually forget to take the 3D lens off when showing a 2D film [and I'm one of the 5% that 3D doesn't work for]. That and the other people that watch movies don't seem to want to watch the film. 
So I'm not going to spend Â£12-18 on a seat in a theatre when the film will be dim and slightly out of focus, and the other patrons more intent of messaging that watching. I'll wait a month or 3 to see it in my local arts centre where it will be slightly out of focus, but nice and bright and the other patrons will complain that it wasn't a good as _The Bicycle Thieves_, _Les Diaboliques_ or _Citizen Kane_ [or what ever classic was playing the week before]. I am looking forward to the 90th Anniversary re-release of Metropololis which is doing the rounds in September.
And yes I am old and grumpy... 
But I've got a blu-ray player and a really good pair of headphones so I don't care.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2017)

CupofJoe said:


> As a rule I won't go to see any films in the Multiplexs now. British Cinemas usually forget to take the 3D lens off when showing a 2D film [and I'm one of the 5% that 3D doesn't work for].



Same here! 3D makes me kind of nauseous. The theater I go to most often isn't equipped with 3D technology yet so it isn't even an option. It's a pretty small, inexpensive place but they run a tight ship. The picture and sound are usually good. But like you said, I prefer my laptop and a set of headphones for most movies. 

(Except the new Mad Max. I still regret not seeing that in theater when it was released.)


----------



## Russ (Aug 30, 2017)

It is interesting to see we are getting a new Deathwish.  I guess this means the author is hungry for money.  He was so disappointed when the film adaptation was done he refused to have anything to do with promoting it and spoke poorly of it.

Perhaps his disgust has worn off.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Aug 31, 2017)

Bronson's Death Wish is such a gritty classic, but I am interseted to see Willis in a version of the part. Probably not enough to see it in a theater, but hey, if the kids can't see it, I pretty much don't see anything in the theater these days, LOL.

I'm a sucker for vigilante stories.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 11, 2017)

"IT" is a block buster.
Do you think it's that good?
Or are people just starved for a good movie in theaters?
Maybe a little of both?


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 14, 2017)

Russ said:


> It is interesting to see we are getting a new Deathwish.  I guess this means the author is hungry for money.  He was so disappointed when the film adaptation was done he refused to have anything to do with promoting it and spoke poorly of it.
> 
> Perhaps his disgust has worn off.



Well Deathwish 9 was pretty short and disappointing


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 23, 2018)

Still haven't seen Jumanji, but want too.  Star wars, as the other thread says, without Skywalker, it is good. Skywalker is not in character though.
Didn't see "It" either.


----------

